# Some help? On Government Project



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a government project that I have to do and I was wondering if any of you folks would like to help me out?

I am suppose to find 10 newspaper articles that relates to the Articles of the Constitution or the Amendments of the Constitution. However, only 5 of my articles can be from the Bill of Rights, it doesn't have to be.

For an example:

Newspaper Article: School Bans Religious Clothing
Amendment 1: Freedom of speech, religion, press, etc.

The article has to somehow relate to the Amendments or the Articles of the Constitution. It doesn't necessarily have to violate it, but it has to relate to it.

*Note: These articles cannot be editorials, or personal opinions. 

If anybody would like to help, that would be great. So far I have found 2, these are hard so I need the most help as possible. Thank you members of APC.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Anyone? no? ... 0 posts and 21 views ... I guess not.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

How current does it have to be?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

No older than 3 months old. Thanks Mike.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Removed due to the article being too old.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Immigrant rights - google news search

It should be pretty simple to look through the amendments like I did and search google news for articles...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Try looking up Keith Oberman's discussion of the effect of the Military Commissions Act on the Bill of Rights. He concludes that the Act destroys all but one of the rights. It is an editorial, not an article, but you may be able to find related articles. Look up the Military Commissions Act on Google news, and you will find lots of hits.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

John,

I came across an article on the 11th Amendment today. The Eleventh Amendment grants sovereign immunity to the individual states, which means that the states cannot be sued in federal court by a citizen of another state, without the state's consent. I can scan it in and send it to you if you pm me with your email address.

Erin


----------



## LastAndroid (Nov 4, 2006)

I kept forgeting to look, but I remembered a good one. 
There was a guy in NH who said there was no law saying he had to pay federal income tax and was going to hold up in his fortress like house against a government raid. I think there was something on the news recently about him giving up or something. Here's an article I found, but you can probably find a better and more recent one.

http://www.concordmonitor.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070303/REPOSITORY/703030308/1037/NEWS04

Amendment XVI (14) - Status of Income Tax Clarified. Ratified 2/3/1913. The Congress shall have power to lay and collect taxes on incomes, from whatever source derived, without apportionment among the several States, and without regard to any census or enumeration.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the help guys, I think I may need one or two more articles just to be safe. I have to have 10 total.


----------



## LastAndroid (Nov 4, 2006)

I just found a better one, it's about patents and updating the process of reviewing them.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/03/04/AR2007030401263.html

Patents are covered in Article 1 Section 8 Clause 8.


----------

